# Please tell me my outfit today isn't ugly?? :(



## MACreation (Oct 30, 2006)

I am wearing this sweater

http://www2.victoriassecret.com/comm...ZZZ&rfnbr=2401

in a cherry red color. with a brown ribbed tank underneath and brown trousers. I'm wearing brown stacked heel rounded pumps.

I just feel weird, it's an xs sweater and a little frumpy, is it ok?? I feel odd, esp. working with all men and being at the front desk.


----------



## cindysilver4 (Oct 30, 2006)

That doesn't sound like it would be ugly!  In fact it sounds like a nice outfit


----------



## madkitty (Oct 30, 2006)

the sort of thing I wear all week at work!


----------



## sexypuma (Oct 30, 2006)

it sounds nice but it would have been easier to tell if we could actually see you in the outfit.


----------



## lauzc69 (Oct 30, 2006)

It sounds really nice! I love the cardigan sweater. And wow, $39 for   silk & cashmere - wish we had things like that in the UK! Wonder if they deliver to the UK...


----------



## MACreation (Oct 30, 2006)

I just felt like,  is this ok??, because I work with all guys except 1 girl. And I know it's kinda trendy which I'm scared people won't understand (the people that are into basics only ..uh.hum..men) ..lol , anyways, I feel better, thanks girls!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Oct 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACreation* 

 
_I just felt like,  is this ok??, because I work with all guys except 1 girl. And I know it's kinda trendy which I'm scared people won't understand (the people that are into basics only ..uh.hum..men) ..lol , anyways, I feel better, thanks girls!_

 
It really shouldn't matter what other people wear, ur your own unique person and as long as your comfortable with what your wearing then so will everyone else.


----------



## d_flawless (Oct 30, 2006)

that doesn't sound bad at all...i always thought cardigans are classy, you can't really go wrong with fitted, simple clothing


----------



## MACreation (Oct 31, 2006)

It's a boyfriend cardigan, so it's roomy and loose. I think in the pic they pinned it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I should be more comfortable though..thank you!


----------

